# Gander Mountain GS series rods and reels



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

well lately ive been thinkin... if i bought a second rod and reel.. i wouldnt go through line as much from switchin lures as much..... i know... its kinda common sense.... 

well anyways...i was up at gander mtn today and i picked up one of ganders GS series classic rod and reel packages... i like it a lot.. it says the reel is a 5 ballbearing reel and compared to my 3bearing quantum snapshot... its a little smoother and i like it.................. when it comes to equipment and my luck with it... i dont try to get too expensive 

but anyways... the operation to the reel is really nice and the rod is a medium action 6'6" rod with a long cork handle and it feel light as a feather..

i was wondering if anyone knew what company actually make these rods and reels or does gander actually make them.... the body of the reel looks amazingly alot like the body of my quantum front drag and everything and even the spool looks like some of the new quantums

also.. does anyone use these? with all this rain up here, it might be a while before i get out and get to try it out... so was wondering what people thought of them


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I looked at those for my son's b-day. Ended up going with one of the new Rapala 5'5" light spinning combo for his new crappie rod. Like you the weather is killing us, we did however get out once, I really like the feel of the rod and the reel is super smooth. 

I am thinking about going back to look at one of the GM brands for myself.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

sonic ive been using those reels since last fall and so far i like them. everything feels acceptably smooth, i like the aluminum spools, and the drag seems to be fairly highly adjustable and smooth. ive caught some nice steelhead with them and you need a reliable, smooth drag for that.

certainly not the most expensive reels but plenty good enough for me. 

actually i have them on some 6' 6" med. rods i got from galyans a while back, sounds like we have the same set up.

i spool up with 10/4 fireline. boy has that line saved me a forune in lost lures. i almost never lose lures with that stuff. just the snagged lure comes in with a bent hook.

in fact one time on a drift my dad starts yelling cause i started pulling the boat (17') back against the drift to get my jiggin spoon unstuck.

i always buy all my rods and reels in twos. i like them identical so no matter which rod i grab i know everything is set up the same.

good luck.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I have several of them also. They usually run good sales on them through the year. Like a ten dollar off series rods and then at the same time they might have the 10 bucks off 30 purchase. Might be able to land them for 1/2 half price If timed right. Its close to the time they do it. I like the 6'6" for general use. Med action.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I make it to Gander Mtn. once in a great moon, but I do know they're one of the largest suppliers of St. Croix rods. So there is a slite possibility that the rod, could be a low grade St. Croix. I would have to see the reel, to make an identification. How much does the "GS" series normally cost, and do they have alot of them? How about 2 pc., and do they have good guides, and a lure keeper?>BornToFish


----------



## Fishin'Fool (May 4, 2006)

We have several of them. I'm very happy with the rods and recommend
them. The reels are eehh, not too bad. My Shimano's are much better.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i went fishing today with both my 7ft shakespear excursion with my quantum snapshot and with my new GS rod and reel and i can only cast my shakespeare/quantum setup so much before my wrist starts hurting but i can cast that GS series alllllll day... its super light weight and yet handles fish like a medium rod should.... definatly worth the $40 i spent on the combo


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

I just bought the GS reel for my wife. She gets a lot of line twist on all her reels. This reel has cut down on her line twist, somewhat.

Sonic....
You say you just bought you SECOND rod and reel????????????????


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I have info from a reliable source that the 'GS' rods are made overseas in the same factory as "Shimano", and 'BPS' extreme rods.>BornToFish


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> I just bought the GS reel for my wife. She gets a lot of line twist on all her reels. This reel has cut down on her line twist, somewhat.
> 
> Sonic....
> You say you just bought you SECOND rod and reel????????????????



sorry for the confusin... this combo isnt my second rod ever..... but up untill now ive always taken 1 rod when i go fishing..... now i bought this one and now i take 2 rods fishing  ive had many rods before this lol


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Well, Mr. BK spoke too soon.........I went bassin last night and I had so much line twist with my new GS series, I felt like throwing my pole in. I think my best bet is to try braided line.........I'm ordering some tonight.
I'm happy to know you don't have just two rods and reels....


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

How does a reel cause line twist? 30 bucks or 130, its still a round cylinder in roughly the same diameter. I get line twist issues as well but I always assume it was how I spooled it and the make/brand of line I had on.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

The GS pro series rods are made on a St.Croix blank and also have a warranty. I bought one last year for steelhead and had no problems. The line twist is how it was spooled or the line, as in the previous post. Whenever I respool new line, I put on a few wraps laying the spool flat on the floor for a spinning reel, then stop and check for twists. If it twists up, flip the spool over on the other side. If your using a baitcast reel , put a pencil in the middle and roll the line off. I hope this helps.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I have 2 GS rods, but only bought the rods. They are pretty nice, 1 is 6 1/2 medium the other is 6 medium. I use them for bass with light weight rubber worms.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

BornToFish said:


> How much does the "GS" series normally cost, and do they have alot of them? How about 2 pc., and do they have good guides, and a lure keeper?>BornToFish


i paid $40 for the combo and its a 2pc and the guides look nice and yeah they have a lure keeper if yer talking about the metal loop down just above the handles


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

What does just a rod cost?>BornToFish


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

iono didnt really look that daY


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

The last time I was at gander maybe march I asked the guy what the GS reel was. He says it was pflueger. Guess thats kind of why most look like pfluegers and have high bearings.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Basskisser1 said:


> Well, Mr. BK spoke too soon.........I went bassin last night and I had so much line twist with my new GS series, I felt like throwing my pole in. I think my best bet is to try braided line.........I'm ordering some tonight.
> I'm happy to know you don't have just two rods and reels....


i got the yellow fireline on mine and havent had a problem... ive kinda strayed away from monos on my spinning reels because of the knots and such over the years so i just keep buying the braided stuff since theres hardly any memory at all


----------

